

This Fast-Food-Loving Ivy League Prof Will Trick You into Eating Better - s3cur3
http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2015/03/brian-wansink-cornell-junk-food-health

======
carbocation
I see Mother Jones has fully bought into clickbait headlines.

